# 12' 3-7 or 13' 3-6 CCP blank



## ncgardenfreaks

Looking to build a rod over the winter and don't know which to try. With the 12ft being parabolic does it have any advantage over the 13? I have a heaver setup and a ultra lite so I need something for 2oz. and up plus bait so it may be sort of an universal rod. I may play with distance casting with it some also.. I'm not that big of a guy either so practicing with 8-9oz at the field gets a little tiring. I will probably top it with an Akios probably a shuttle or possibly a tourney unless one of the others would be better suited. 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## bronzbck1

I've thrown them both and have both reels. If I had to pick just one rod and reel it would be the 12' & a 656 Tourney.


----------



## lrs

That would be a sweet combination.
I have the 13 foot CCP rod, and I have used it for fishing and long distance casting. My 2nd farthest cast was with this rod and an Akios shuttle.


----------



## Tommy

Rick,

The 12' 3-7 and the 13' 3-6 are quite different rods. 

The 13' is fast action (think "J" bend) with a lighter tip, a powerful midsection and parrallel butt. The tip gives great bite detection and the design of the rod is perfect for long casting medium payloads a very long way. 

The 12' 3-7 is a more parabolic action (think "C" bend) rod that bends right down into the butt when loaded. The rod is lighter overall, thinner and easier to hold for hours on end if you are not spike fishing. It is a very easy rod to cast and will give respectable distance.

The 13 will cast farther, the 12 would be more suited for you if you want to hold the rod instead of spiking it.

Both are great rods, my two best sellers.

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y

Two ounces is a tough toss with longer rods and conventional. I like the 12 foot a lot for medium sized baits like the five and six ounce range. It's also able to handle an eight in a pinch. Im not usually a parabolic rod guy but this one suits me in that catagory.


----------



## Espresso

Does anyone have a static/bend test of the 12' 3-7oz rod? Looking to build a spinner casting mostly 5/6oz with maybe throwing 8oz once in a while. Can this blank hand 8oz in a pinch?


----------



## Tommy

Espresso,

The rod will handle 8 and a small bait in a pinch but not what the rod is designed to do. Stay away from a powercast and you should be OK.

Tommy


----------

